# Derek Brand passes away...



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

A big piece of our history has passed. The man was responsible for designing so much of our hobby. We owe him some respect. Let's tell his family how much we appreciated him and leave a note in the guest book. I see some fellow slotters already have...

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/venturacountystar/obituary.aspx?pid=157642969


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

Thanks for the post. Despite my involvement, I never heard his name mentioned and I definitely learned something today. 

Thanks again!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP Derek


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Done. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link, I signed his guestbook too.... 
And although I never knew the man personally, he touched my young life in the mid-late 1960's, and provided many hours of enjoyment racing HO slotcars. And now, in my more senior years, I find similar enjoyment from his creations even today.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Sad news. His passing will be felt by many.

Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's to our hobby's benefactor...*

Vibe body on a tjet....


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Paid my respects on the website too.




Old Blue


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

One very interesting and accomplished designer and fabricator. He accomplished way more than could ever be mentioned in that brief obit. There is a lot to tell. 

Don't mean to repeat myself, but there are a lot of great stories and facts about Derek Brand in Graham's book "Aurora Slot Cars,' like about how he made the first prototype DC t-jet, which included a commutator made out of a piece of formica pried off his desktop. He sent it to Aurora, and the R&D staff immediately burned it up trying it out on vibe AC current. The second try was sucessful, and the "ThunderJet 500 pancake motor" became history. Great read about a really amazing career, many pages' worth. The book is to the story of HO slot cars, with Derek Brand in the thick of it from the start, as HT is to building and customizing same - worth reading thoroughly.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SplitPoster said:


> One very interesting and accomplished designer and fabricator. He accomplished way more than could ever be mentioned in that brief obit. There is a lot to tell.
> 
> Don't mean to repeat myself, but there are a lot of great stories and facts about Derek Brand in Graham's book "Aurora Slot Cars,' like about how he made the first prototype DC t-jet, which included a commutator made out of a piece of formica pried off his desktop. He sent it to Aurora, and the R&D staff immediately burned it up trying it out on vibe AC current. The second try was sucessful, and the "ThunderJet 500 pancake motor" became history. Great read about a really amazing career, many pages' worth. The book is to the story of HO slot cars, with Derek Brand in the thick of it from the start, as HT is to building and customizing same - worth reading thoroughly.


I can't tell you how many times I've been through that book. When we go away, or when I have to be in a waiting room for a while, or anytime I might need reading material, I grab that. Love reading and rereading it, especially the newer edition, which seems to have much more detail.

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've been through that book. When we go away, or when I have to be in a waiting room for a while, or anytime I might need reading material, I grab that. Love reading and rereading it, especially the newer edition, which seems to have much more detail.
> 
> --rick


 
What is the newest edition?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> What is the newest edition?


This is the old version, which I read and reread till the binding split:

http://www.amazon.com/Greenbergs-Guide-Aurora-Slot-Cars/dp/0897784006

And this is the new version, which contains (in my opinion) significantly more history and information:

http://www.amazon.com/Aurora-Slot-Cars-Schiffer-Collectors/dp/0764318632

I guess the new one isn't called the Greenberg's Guide, it's now a Schiffer's Book for Collectors. But it's definitely based on the same core material with much of the same text and illustrations, just expanded upon.

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks I got the nwere one. The only thing I wish was more history and prototype shots of the slim-lines

Roger Corrie


----------

